# Want to join a  F & AM Masonic Lodge



## GI_Johnny (Oct 11, 2015)

Greetings. I have been curious about Masonry for quite a long time. I was stationed in Giant anamorphic Bay, Cuba a couple of years ago and actually visited the Lodge in hopes of  petitioning, while I was living there. However, due to my irregular work hours, I was unable to. I have known quite a few Masons throughout my life, all of which appeared to be stand-up guys in my opinion. I still hold the curiosity that I've had about Masonry for most of my life and I would like to finally fulfill it. I am writing this to make sure that I have the sequence of steps correct. 1) Visit a local F & AM Lodge 2)Meet with the members 3) Petition 4)Wait for further instructions/follow up

Any assistance that anyone can provide me would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you for your time and consideration.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 11, 2015)

That would be the general plan if you don't know any Freemasons.  Whether it would be F&AM depends on where you live. Where are you located?


----------



## GI_Johnny (Oct 11, 2015)

First of all, thank you for the reply. Secondly, I live in SW Michigan. I have two Lodges near me, one in Benton Harbor and on in Coloma. The Coloma Lodge is only a few miles from my home, while the Benton Harbor Lodge is about 10 miles from my home.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes, Grand Lodge of MI is F&AM. Note, in state GLs (as compared to Prince Hall Affiliation) designation as F&AM and AF&AM makes no difference.  Good luck.


----------



## GI_Johnny (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you for the help. It is appreciated.


----------



## Dagbee (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello members
Am also a 25 year old student nurse who have been passionate about being a mason after series of research into the society from both the internet and the books published by brothers of the fraternity.
The problem is that I don't have anyone to assist me where I am but I really want to start my masonic journey at this age.
I would be very greatful if anyone aid me in getting someone in Ghana to aid me in the process.
Thanks in advances for your kindness and consideration.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 11, 2015)

Seek locally, there is a recognized Grand Lodge in Ghana. You must approach one of their constituent lodges to begin your Journey.


----------



## Dagbee (Oct 12, 2015)

I don't know if you know a friend in Ghana here that you can recommend to help me in my quest of being a part of this honourable brotherhood of gentlemen.
I just want to start immediately I complete in August next year.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 12, 2015)

In the event you don't know anyone, you may opt to just visit with them and let them get to know you. One of them may recommend you. I'd say that you shouldn't try to put a timeline on your journey. It isn't about the finish line, but the path along the way.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 13, 2015)

I was recommended by a DDGM but still visited the lodge I was interested in so that we could get to know each other to see if I was a good fit for the lodge and the lodge was a good fit for me.


----------



## Cootr68 (Oct 14, 2015)

GI_Johnny said:


> First of all, thank you for the reply. Secondly, I live in SW Michigan. I have two Lodges near me, one in Benton Harbor and on in Coloma. The Coloma Lodge is only a few miles from my home, while the Benton Harbor Lodge is about 10 miles from my home.


I don't know about Michigan but in illinois you can have what they call "plural" membership. Basically once you have received your 3rd you can also be a member of another lodge and your home lodge.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 14, 2015)

Cootr68 said:


> I don't know about Michigan but in illinois you can have what they call "plural" membership. Basically once you have received your 3rd you can also be a member of another lodge and your home lodge.


Same here in Kentucky. I am a plural member.


----------



## alsiyabi (Oct 16, 2015)

I am from Oman I would like to be apart of the brotherhood but in my country I don't found any lodge I am so saaad


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 16, 2015)

alsiyabi said:


> I am from Oman I would like to be apart of the brotherhood but in my country I don't found any lodge I am so saaad



Generally countries with restrictive governments do not want groups that teach free thought and tolerance.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 16, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Generally countries with restrictive governments do not want groups that teach free thought and tolerance.


Yes, history has certainly taught us this!


----------



## alsiyabi (Oct 31, 2015)

What can I do


----------



## alsiyabi (Oct 31, 2015)

Help me


----------

